# LSU Tennesee in SD



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Does any one else have the SEC Championship game in SD instead of HD?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Excellent HD on the sat from our local station. There is alot of SD on the replays.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

all HD here


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Station finally woke up at half time.

GOOD GRIEF!!


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

OTA HD here, great picture too. Never thought I would say this, I'm happy LSU won.


----------

